# intel hd graphics 2500 opengl

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe beim Boardkauf gepennt. Hat intel hd graphics 2500. Hätte ich gr nicht gebraucht. Egal, darum geht es nicht. Meine NvidiaGraKarte hat eine Macke. Deshalb wollte ich intel hd graphics 2500 ausprobieren.

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
```

```

x11-libs/libva-intel-driver-1.0.17

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.20.13

x11-apps/intel-gpu-tools-1.3
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-9.0  USE="bindist classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi -debug -g3dvl -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau (-wayland) -xa -xorg -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -i915 -i965 -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 kB
```

```
flammenflitzer linux # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep intel

intel_agp              11133  0 

intel_gtt              14881  1 intel_agp

crc32c_intel            1853  0 

ghash_clmulni_intel     3572  0 

aesni_intel            39482  0 

snd_hda_intel          23601  2 

snd_hda_codec          92486  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                63724  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          6877  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

aes_x86_64              7630  1 aesni_intel

aes_generic            26668  2 aesni_intel,aes_x86_64

ablk_helper             2284  1 aesni_intel

cryptd                  7822  3 ghash_clmulni_intel,aesni_intel,ablk_helper
```

Ich habe keine xorg.conf.

----------

## firefly

laut einer kurzen internet suche scheint der i915 mesa treiber dafür zuständig zu sein

----------

## flammenflitzer

Der sollte doch mit VIDEO_CARDS="intel" in mesa vorhanden sein? Liegt vielleicht an der mesa Version.

----------

